# Walking varmint rifle (another M7)



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I wanted to put together a "walking varmint rig" primarily for Coyote calling. Another primary use is for big-game hunting practice, so I wanted something set up like my hunting rigs VS a classic varmint rifle. I have been using my 3Gun AR15 for coyotes, but am switching back to a bolt gun. I've put together a REM SS M7 in .223 in an HS stock with Timney trigger, with LW Talley low mounts. (basically mirrors my .260Rem). I had wanted to mount a Leupold VX3i 2.5-8-36X from their custom shop, but the shop is still closed and the VX3i2.5-8x36 was on back-order. So I went with a VX3i 3.5-10x40 with CDS. Cost a couple ounces and an inch in length. Total weight loaded is 7lbs, 5 ounces. 

Last weekend I did barrel break-in and zero'd with a scratch load that I'd worked up for my AR15 using Varget, I simply increased the OAL to .020 off the lands of the M7. Then put 5 rds into .78" at 100 with the 1st shot a clean bore. 4rds were in .43". It even put 3 rds of my 62grn Hornady FMJ "3Gun" load sub-MOA while cleaning after each shot during break-in.

Had it out this am shooting at 200 & 300. No issues staying on an 8" plate at 300 either prone off back-pack or sitting off sticks. Top of the bottom duplex gets me 305yds or I just click in 2.5MOA on the CDS. I think it's going to work out. New walking varminter:



















One of the best parts.....looks like the barrel break-in worked. I used a combination of Sweets, then JB Bore Paste. Before firing the 1st shot I ran several tight patches using JB. Then performed the cleaning after each shot for 10rds, then after each group for two 3 shot groups. Cleaned the gun today after 20rds using just Sweets and no copper after just 2 wet patches, no brushing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It looks like a baby Sendero


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looks good
Walking Varminteer and Hunting rifle makes a lot of sense , in both cases 4-5 shots would be a lot so a big heavy barrel really isn't needed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never seen a need for a heavy barreled rifle for coyote hunting. We move every 30 to 40 minutes and are really weight lerry, Don't want to carry gear or weight not needed during the hunt. some times the snow can get really deep.

MY Rugar 77V 220 swift, Medium weight barrel.


The Remington model 7 is a fine rifle, Mine is a 7mm o8.

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That is a nice setup. 
I too don't have a use for a heavy barrel for personal use but I am a sub 200 yard shooter.
My brother in law uses a CZ .243 for Coyotes, but with his traps and lures, he rarely needs to make a shot over long distance.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It looks like a baby Sendero


I hadn't thought of that till you mentioned it. Might have to call it the Sendero Youth Model.....


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> I have never seen a need for a heavy barreled rifle for coyote hunting. We move every 30 to 40 minutes and are really weight lerry, Don't want to carry gear or weight not needed during the hunt. some times the snow can get really deep.
> 
> MY Rugar 77V 220 swift, Medium weight barrel.
> 
> ...


Nice rig!

It's the same way we hunt. Multiple stands, more hiking than sitting. Sometimes depending on terrain I carry a shotgun and a carbine. The weight adds up. Normal shots when calling are under 100yds, so a LR rig isn't needed..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my rig
I need a little cheek riser not a lot but some that takes me over my goal of keeping under 8 pounds ready to go by 2 oz, I could make it weigh less with a different cheek riser but this way it holds both mags 10 rounds plus 5 more in loops and has flip up scope caps it is ready to walk out the door any time with 15 rounds on tap.
sub 8 pounds was more of an arbitrary goal any ways.
I like the muzzle break a light rifle with almost no recoil when your behind the scope.










I am a fan of the vortex 2-7x32 crossfireII BDC you can see what it looks like here I like my 200 meter zero just seems to be a very ideal place to sight in for me I have only confirmed these numbers to 400 yards


----------

